# Hey all - New Rider



## seasonpass (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Went up with friends sporadically a few times, before last season. (14/15) Then I took a few lesson at Mt. High in Southern California...and really fell in love with Snowboarding.

This is my second season, and I'm already learning a lot, and just sticking to a couple of goals a season so I keep progressing.

This Forum has been so helpful to me, from helping me determine gear..and now WiredSport's post on boot size (which helped me realize a major thing that was bothering me..that I was wearing boots 2 sizes too big) to seeing the things that frustrate me during the learning curve also giving others trouble and seeing others chime in on how to overcome them.

This forum is of tremendous value. I hope to contribute what I've gathered so far, and continue to learn from everyone.

I usually do midweek (Specifically Wed/Thurs) when I am riding...and am in the Southern California area. I'll have a Cali4nia pass next season though, so will be rocking out Mammoth a lot.

Thanks all!
SP


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

So much to learn :grin: welcome!


----------



## seasonpass (Feb 13, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> So much to learn :grin: welcome!


Years and years of fun and growth to be had :nerd: Thank you!


----------

